# "do not transport plow in speeds in excess of 40mph" - is this BS???



## 90pioneer (Sep 8, 2011)

I really hope so because I just bought a Boss Power V for my 97 F250HD and drove it home on the highway doing about 65-70 for 15 miles.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lawyer speek


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I've driven 100mph with mine on plenty of times...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Safety precaution. I've ran down the expressway many times with plows on.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have heard this was to protect from overheating....? idk?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We've driven 8+ hours on an interstate while towing a skid steer with a V blade on twice (well 4 times) and no issues at all.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cubicinches;1333046 said:


> I've driven 100mph with mine on plenty of times...


Doubt it!...
In fact your full of it!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And I don't like thinking my wife or family is on the road while someone is carelessly driving 100mph with an extra 1,000lbs up front just waiting to do some catastrophic damage.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

got-h2o;1333066 said:


> And I don't like thinking my wife or family is on the road while someone is carelessly driving 100mph with an extra 1,000lbs up front just waiting to do some catastrophic damage.


^^^^THIS x100


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

There's probably some on here that have plowed at 40 mph


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

I know in NYS there is a law saying you cant go over 45 with a plow attatached


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

got-h2o;1333066 said:


> And I don't like thinking my wife or family is on the road while someone is carelessly driving 100mph with an extra 1,000lbs up front just waiting to do some catastrophic damage.


Actually, I'm very careful while I'm doing it.

BTW... Would that be any different than anyone else's wife and kids on the road while your diesels with plows that are too heavy for them, or your overloaded salters are on the road? Just checking...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

BossPlow2010;1333059 said:


> Doubt it!...
> In fact your full of it!


Ok... 98mph. That's as fast as the new diesel seems to go. But, trust me, it's been done...


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

D&JsLawn;1333666 said:


> I know in NYS there is a law saying you cant go over 45 with a plow attatached


New one on me.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

adksnowo;1333674 said:


> New one on me.


Me too...


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Has been as far back as my dad can remember and hes 54


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cubicinches;1333671 said:


> Actually, I'm very careful while I'm doing it.
> 
> BTW... Would that be any different than anyone else's wife and kids on the road while your diesels with plows that are too heavy for them, or your overloaded salters are on the road? Just checking...


B/c we don't do much road driving while loaded for one, and 20-30mph is a lot different than 100. I shouldn't even have to explain the difference. And if you knew me on here or what I'm referring to, you'd know I'm being a wiseass with that statement. I'll spare the details due to your ignorance.

You won't win this battle. Not a single person on this board will agree with you thinking its ok to drive 100mph down the road, let alone loaded. It's asanine. Either you're young enough to think its cool, you're lying, or you're just an idiot.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

got-h2o;1333871 said:


> B/c we don't do much road driving while loaded for one, and 20-30mph is a lot different than 100. I shouldn't even have to explain the difference. And if you knew me on here or what I'm referring to, you'd know I'm being a wiseass with that statement. I'll spare the details due to your ignorance.
> 
> You won't win this battle. Not a single person on this board will agree with you thinking its ok to drive 100mph down the road, let alone loaded. It's asanine. Either you're young enough to think its cool, you're lying, or you're just an idiot.


Charles should institute a "like this post button". Thumbs Up
I thought about what to say on his comment of 98-100 MPH for a while and only came up with words that would get my post deleted.

I also use to be young an dumb. Had many a car from the late 60's early 70's that went that speed. Have even had my 2whl dr 94 Dodge Ram past 100 when it was new. BUT, that was always on back roads I knew well, with not a soul in sight.

I have never taken a 4x4 past 70 and certainly not with plow. In fact I try to avoid highways with the blade on because even the 55-65 MPH speed limits , I believe, are to fast for a truck set up to work snow.

I guess we can only hope he either realizes how dumb that act is or when he does go off the road into a tree or concrete pillar he is alone and no other vehicle's are involved.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I do the speed limit on the highways with plow on. Don't want to get run over by the big rigs going 70mph.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

D&JsLawn;1333693 said:


> Has been as far back as my dad can remember and hes 54


Ive never heard of it but I dont doubt you. NYS loves to legislate every aspect of your life.


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

got-h2o;1333871 said:


> B/c we don't do much road driving while loaded for one, and 20-30mph is a lot different than 100. I shouldn't even have to explain the difference. And if you knew me on here or what I'm referring to, you'd know I'm being a wiseass with that statement. I'll spare the details due to your ignorance.
> 
> You won't win this battle. *Not a single person on this board will agree with you thinking its ok to drive 100mph down the road, let alone loaded.* It's asanine. Either you're young enough to think its cool, you're lying, or you're just an idiot.


You can't make a blanket statement like that, many things factor into this including the road, road condition, tires, etc. I've done 100+ on public roads in sports cars, sedans, coupes, and compacts many times. I've taken 1/2 tons up to their limiter of 96 a few times. I've taken 15 and 10 passenger vans up to their limiters as well (they were GSAs haha). There were risks obviously, but there is in anything you do in life. I'm not talking about swerving between 3 lanes during rush hour traffic either. While I personally would probably never go that fast loaded with a plow (just thinking of the fuel mileage hurts my wallet), what truck, plow, and road he's on matter greatly. You say that speed limits are too fast for some vehicles, but also keep in mind speed limits have barely increased in the last 40 years. I'd like to think a 2011 1-ton could handle speeds a lot better than a 1970s 1-ton. But some people have been so brainwashed that speed limits are about safety and not revenue that they can't see reason.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^^When did I say any of that? 

I've driven very fast in cars plenty of times, bikes even faster, but I didn't know this was a pissing match. Most everyone on here has probably driven in excess of 100 . Whoopdy doo. 100 isn't insane fast, especially on certain roads; but it is unsafe doing it with a plow on front. PERIOD. I really shouldn't have to explain why. I just hope you realize that there's such a thing as reckless driving, and even within the local speed limits in certain conditions. 

I can make whatever blanketed statement I want. Maybe I should have said "not a single person 'with a brain in their head'".........that would have weeded out some of the ignorance. Start a poll to see who thinks it's ok to drive 100 down the road with your plow on. Feel free to be on his level. Use your head man. You've taken my statement waaaaaay out of context.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

The 100mph poster sounds like a tween. It is completely ridiculous to think that there are people in the world that thinks it is ok to go those speeds with equipment on a truck. Next time, maybe your wheel bearings heat up, seize up and cause your truck to wreck. What makes me even more sick, is at the funeral, NICE things will be said about the doushe who put lives in danger. 

BTW, Force = Mass x Acceleration. The 1 ton truck at 100mph is exponentially more damaging that the same truck, overloaded at 30mph.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

got-h2o;1333871 said:


> B/c we don't do much road driving while loaded for one, and 20-30mph is a lot different than 100. I shouldn't even have to explain the difference. And if you knew me on here or what I'm referring to, you'd know I'm being a wiseass with that statement. I'll spare the details due to your ignorance.
> 
> You won't win this battle. Not a single person on this board will agree with you thinking its ok to drive 100mph down the road, let alone loaded. It's asanine. Either you're young enough to think its cool, you're lying, or you're just an idiot.


this sounds like something hank hill would say standing in the alley holding a can of alamo


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

NWanner;1334563 said:


> what truck, plow, and road he's on matter greatly.


No it doesn't! I drove 100 with my plow on, and I'm a reckless murderer. Because it had to be on an interstate during rush hour, with six inches of snow on the road, while children played on the shoulders. Didn't you gather that from what I said?

Wait... Was someone saying something about taking posts out of context?? :crying:

No matter really... My first post was merely to assure the OP that he's probably gonna be ok travelling in excess of 45 mph with his plow attached. All the rest is just me not being able to pass up an opportunity to further tie a bunch of guys panties in a knot with a few simple statements.

That being said, my work is done here... Onward! :waving:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Riiiiiiight^^^^^^


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

....and then, the classic cover. It was all a ploy!!!!!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

pooleo8;1334840 said:


> ....and then, the classic cover. It was all a ploy!!!!!


Not the driving 100 with a plow attached. That's true. Just not under the conditions everyone assumes.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought your work was done here


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

got-h2o;1334850 said:


> I thought your work was done here


It is now. Just clarifying that I wasn't changing my original statement.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

No one accused you of doing it anywhere in particular. We just assumed you didn't rent the airport runway for a day to see how fast your plow truck would go . Even that wouldn't make it sensible.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

It actually has to do with avoiding overheating the engine. Just keep an eye on the gauges.

You're also supposed to put on that bracket to keep the plow from crashing down if the hydraulics fail......

I've driven at basic highway speeds with no problems. Biggest reason not go to too fast is hitting a heave in the road - that tests how strong your frames are.


----------

